

Guava's EventBus - Simple Publisher/Subscriber - rlmw
http://insightfullogic.com/blog/2011/oct/10/eventbus/

======
mattgreenrocks
The event bus is one of my very favorite architecture patterns.

It usually ends up in most desktop apps I write that have a UI. There's just
too much to love about them. In languages with method annotations (or
something similar), the wiring process can be almost entirely automatic.

------
timf
I would usually use Akka for that kind of thing: <http://akka.io> (I've rolled
my own before, too)

------
rpeden
GWT has had a similar EventBus class for a while that works well on both the
server and client sides of an app.

~~~
mattgreenrocks
Do server-side events find their way to the client event bus?

